# wanted hks racing chamber kit



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking for a HKS Racing chamber kit. 

PM with what you have.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think it’s discontinued ?


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Not for R33/34. Haven't been able to find a new one for r32 though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it was ever offered for R32 thats why.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

matty32 said:


> it was ever offered for R32 thats why.


ahh. Didn´t you or a friend of yours have it on a R32 with an ARC-airbox? If so do you still have any photos of fitment?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No that was my r34 , 32 never had that kit, that’s why you can’t find it

oddly that picture is now used to sell fake cooling panels ( mine was original garage defend ) made in China. But sold on yahoo 😂


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

A guy I kinda knew some years ago told me that to get the 33/34 chamber kit to fit on a 32 you had to change the black metal hard pipe that's in the bay and goes in the inner wing that is connected the 2 original rubber pipes (one of which this kit replaces) from one from the 32 to one from a 33 because they were slightly different in size and left a gap if you didn't. 

How true that is I can't say, but the hard pipes that bolt up to the car themselves are different on 32 and 33.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

4wdnoob said:


> A guy I kinda knew some years ago told me that to get the 33/34 chamber kit to fit on a 32 you had to change the black metal hard pipe that's in the bay and goes in the inner wing that is connected the 2 original rubber pipes (one of which this kit replaces) from one from the 32 to one from a 33 because they were slightly different in size and left a gap if you didn't.
> 
> How true that is I can't say, but the hard pipes that bolt up to the car themselves are different on 32 and 33.


Yes. Thanks I know that. I´m excpecting to do some mods but I like the way the kit looks. Plus I´ve got all the stock hard pipes from an R33 in the garage and cab probably borrow a R34 set to test with. 

But would be great if I can find a second hand one to test with. 




matty32 said:


> No that was my r34 , 32 never had that kit, that’s why you can’t find it
> 
> oddly that picture is now used to sell fake cooling panels ( mine was original garage defend ) made in China. But sold on yahoo 😂


Since they already had stolen the design why not steal some marketing photos aswell.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Niklas said:


> Looking for a HKS Racing chamber kit.
> 
> PM with what you have.


Hi Niklas
If that is the full hard pipe kit ?
I have a second hand set.
pm me your email and Ill send a pic.
best cokey


----------

